# 2 cylinder mill engine completed



## Philjoe5 (Dec 19, 2008)

I finished the 2 cylinder mill engine to my satisfaction. I got rid of the gaarish blue wooden base and here it sits on an aluminum base. 







I had great pleasure in making it and sharing my little successes and failures with this group. For the first time in a few years, I honestly don't know what I'm going to tackle next. I'm hoping to find something at Cabin Fever within my capabilities.

Thanks again for the encouragement and constructive comments during the build.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 19, 2008)

Philjoe--Be proud. You did a lovely job. With a bore and stroke as big as you have on that engine, it would run just about anything that you wanted to build.---Brian


----------



## IronHorse (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice engine, I think I will copy your crank design on a future project


----------



## rake60 (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice engine Phil! 
Do you have a video?

Rick


----------



## Maryak (Dec 19, 2008)

Phil, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congratulations Buddy,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 that's 2 seats now available on Tweak Mountain :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks guys. Rick, I had posted video of this engine running on its temporary base in the WIP thread. This beautified model runs just as well so in the interest of saving some memory.......

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## lathe nut (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for sharing with us, here I go again, you fellow and Paula are great at what you do, I look forward with the early cup of coffee reading and looking at the projects and progress that you all have and are doing, I really like the larger engine and the long stroke, did you draw it the plans for the engine, ready to see what you all come up with next, thanks for shareing, Lathe Nut


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks lathe nut and everyone else who cheers on the WIPers. :bow:. The plans for the twin are virtually the same as those for Mr. Ray HasBrouck's mill engine #3, plans for which are available from his website. I just needed to modify the baseplate and crankshaft.

Cheers, 


Phil


----------



## ChooChooMike (Dec 21, 2008)

Great job Phil !!! :bow:


----------

